# you get trannified against your will as a child



## Ido (May 13, 2019)

Legit, your parents got your genitals cut off when you were 5-10 and you've a depressed sad sack ever since, now at 18 you're ready to end it. What's the most creative way you'd kill yourself as a one last fuck you?

I'd be very dysphoric about what they did to me and take them to court for doing what they did to my body at a child's whim and causing permanent damage. When I win after witnesses state for the record everything about me declined after the transition, I'd send literally everything I had to Null. I'd write a letter stating I did this, stick a note on their door telling then I did so, and set myself ablaze right after fortnite dancing in front of their house.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (May 13, 2019)

How specific, but that sounds like a dream come true.

For real though, I'd just go out whatever kills simply and quickly, under this hypothetical I've been through enough pain and suffering lets just get this over with. The only questions I need to ask is if I can get a gun, if I can't I need to find what can kill me the quietest and calmest way possible. Though if I really want to be vengeful I believe you can basically do a fairly slow painless death in your sleep, you basically just go to sleep and die from I believe a drug overdose of some sort. Just do that on my 18th birthday or something.

I don't really want to go through the pain of struggling via hanging myself, so that is out, though if I still have a sense of humor I could try rigging something to dab mid air when my parents walk in as I'm hanging.


----------



## IV 445 (May 13, 2019)

Are you okay @Ido ? You’re talking about genital mutilation and arson-suicide at 5am again


----------



## Clop (May 13, 2019)

Revoke my own life insurance plans, steal parents' credit card, use it to buy an expensive hot rod, drive to a cliffside, bash in the back window, tie a steel cable from a tree to my neck, plus a longer rope with a small net around my head, get in the car, hit the gas over the cliff.


----------



## Ido (May 13, 2019)

Hortator said:


> Are you okay @Ido ? You’re talking about genital mutilation and arson-suicide at 5am again


I didnt sleep last night lol.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 13, 2019)

I wouldn't kill myself as a fuck you, because one can sow more discontent for others in day by day fashion than one big boom.

If I really did want to go on a consuming path of revenge, I'd figure out how they created their motivation for doing so. Did they just watch too much ru paul? Feminist literature? Bruce Jenner?

Then I'd focus on the specific source and become a podcaster for a while, so I can invite and talk to the relevant writers and producers and see if I can figure out the source of their motivations.

With that knowledge, I would have the seeds to begin to sow revenge into a work of art.


----------



## Pargon (May 13, 2019)

Sneak downstairs into the garage late at night and slit my wrists in my parents' car. They'll discover my body when they try and go to work.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (May 13, 2019)

Why would you kill yourself because of the _state of your genitals?_

You've absorbed too much trans-think.  The sun does not revolve around your neo-vagina.  The world is full of fun stuff to learn, cool things to see, friends to make, etc.

So I wouldn't care (aside from cutting off my parents) and move on.


----------



## Lioness (May 13, 2019)

Underestimated Nutria said:


> Why would you kill yourself because of the _state of your genitals?_
> 
> You've absorbed too much trans-think.  The sun does not revolve around your neo-vagina.  The world is full of fun stuff to learn, cool things to see, friends to make, etc.
> 
> So I wouldn't care (aside from cutting off my parents) and move on.


That's easy to say when you don't have a festering crevice that you have to dilate on the daily and you're already crying just thinking about having to do it all over again every day for fucking _ever _and it never stops hurting, and you will never have sex without unholy stinking chunks of orange gunk falling out of it_._ Have you _seen_ a bad neo-vagina? Have you read what they go through after all that?

Assuming I couldn't come to terms with a slab of arm meat crudely attached to my groin, invite parents to come with for check up. Cut off my weird sausage roll pseudodick in front of them and beat/choke my gender reassignment surgeon with it until there's nothing left or one of us is dead - stream it all on a GoPro live @ every LGBT+ group possible and otherwise make it unarguably clear what the cause of my sudden armcock violence was. Preferably start bleeding to death long before cops arrive. Bleed spitefully. Bleed on everything. Plunge flipped birds into parent's eyeballs as they lean over my soon-to-be corpse. Die.


----------



## RG 448 (May 13, 2019)

I’d rampage, kidnapping a random man and woman once a month, surgically switching their sexes, then turning them loose with sheets of paper saying “MOMMY” and “DADDY” scotch-taped to their chests.  The authorities and media would know me only as “The Old Switcheroo” as I send them thousands of encrypted messages to taunt them, and my reign of terror would continue for fifty years until I retire, never having been caught.

Then, I dunno, I’d probably hang myself or something.


----------



## Comicsgeist (May 13, 2019)

I'd get me one of these:






(It's Sex Machine's codpiece revolver from Dusk till Dawn)

Then of course I'd go on a murder spree, blasting all those who'd trooned me out with ironic revenge, before trying one last time to see if I could litterally blow myself before the cops kick in the door......


----------



## drtoboggan (May 13, 2019)

I'd hang myself using my magnum dong as rope.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

At the point stated it's kind of a given that I'm going to be dead soon but before I go SOMEONE ELSE IS GOING TO LEARN SOMETHING IMPORTANT.  Thinking of throwing a huge dinner party with everyone who "helped me" invited to "celebrate" my dawning adulthood as a physical and mental wreck.  Drinks are spiked with rohypnol or something similar.  Gather them up, bind them hand and foot, gag them, get them on a boat and head out into international waters.

When they wake, inform them that they're being treated to a cruise that they won't forget.  Proceed to utterly destroy all radios and signaling equipment.  Throw all life preservers overboard as they watch.  Scuttle lifeboats, if any.  Destroy the bilge pump beyond repair, and drop anchor in the middle of the ocean (avoiding trade routes and known fishing areas).  For the final act, gather them somewhere suitable like the deck and inform them that they're about to experience some "forced empathy".  Load a single shell of 00 buck into my shotgun, barrel in mouth pointed at brainstem, lights out and it's no longer my problem.


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (May 13, 2019)

I'd just get aids and infect as many people as i can till i die.
Call me the holy warrior, wielding my neopussy agains't the evil of forced transgenderism, skip all that is to gaze into the void and become the void itself at once, destroying yourself in the process.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 13, 2019)

Well...if I got my genitals cut off, it's only fair that someone else has to suffer from the cut of a knife.

And what better way to do that with your parents to become a fake hermaphrodite.


----------



## Basil II (May 13, 2019)

I'll take this thread in an optimistic direction.
My voice will never have gone deep so I would have a unique Soprano voice as an adult man, would be very desirable in Opera.
Or I could become a Monk, would be a lot easier without having any sort of sexual desire.

Edit: I'll use Opera money to sue everyone responsible for trooning me and ruin their careers and hopefully set a precedent against trooning children.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (May 13, 2019)

I'd just rake in the sweet, sweet patreon victim bucks until the fade lasts. I hope that, by that point, they'll have invented and tested mecha-genitals to have unlimited-stamina sex with my partners of choice.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (May 13, 2019)

I'd go full Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## MasterDisaster (May 13, 2019)

Take out the doctor that allowed it and the doctor that performed the surgery in a classic murder suicide.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I wouldn't kill myself as a fuck you, because one can sow more discontent for others in day by day fashion than one big boom.
> 
> If I really did want to go on a consuming path of revenge, I'd figure out how they created their motivation for doing so. Did they just watch too much ru paul? Feminist literature? Bruce Jenner?
> 
> ...


This is serial killer levels of planning. 
Well done.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (May 13, 2019)

Thank-god I was born so many years ago before this never-ending quest to morph children into another gender. I can't get my head around this hypothetical at all, knowing that death will have its way with me and the genitals I was born with regardless. 

Sorry, not trying to piss in anyone's Cheerios, I do feel so sorry for children being forced into any type of sexuality/gender as young as two or three years old. It's sick and parents that do this should be the ones killing themselves, not the children.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (May 13, 2019)

Use their social security numbers to get credit cards.
Use those credit cards to pay for several hundred fleshlights and dildos, and ruin their credit while doing so.
Place those hundreds of sex toys in their house, and choke on a dildo.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 13, 2019)




----------



## PL 001 (May 13, 2019)

I'd cosplay as Flea from Chrono Trigger trying to sublimate my depression until I eventually succumb to alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> I'd cosplay as Flea from Chrono Trigger trying to sublimate my depression until I eventually succumb to alcohol poisoning.


Flea wasn't trans or anything, he was just a total fucking trap and he really liked being that for some reason.


----------



## Medicated (May 13, 2019)

Ido said:


> Legit, your parents got your genitals cut off when you were 5-10 and you've a depressed sad sack ever since, now at 18 you're ready to end it. What's the most creative way you'd kill yourself as a one last fuck you?
> 
> I'd be very dysphoric about what they did to me and take them to court for doing what they did to my body at a child's whim and causing permanent damage. When I win after witnesses state for the record everything about me declined after the transition, I'd send literally everything I had to Null. I'd write a letter stating I did this, stick a note on their door telling then I did so, and set myself ablaze right after fortnite dancing in front of their house.



This is a very oddly specific scenario you are proposing here.  I think you may need some sort of therapy.


----------



## Useless Shit (May 13, 2019)

gasoline to myself


----------



## SweetDee (May 13, 2019)

I'd do the same to them.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 13, 2019)

Kill everyone who did this to me


----------



## edibleBulimia (May 13, 2019)

Get rich being some Famous Tranny, make a wonderful house with my billion bucks, invite them to live in it and kill myself in it to haunt it forever.
Or I’ll just get rich forever and watch as they become poorer and poorer. When they can’t barely live anymore, I’d kill myself and watch them, as a ghost, being happy with my death because they’d inherit all the money - NOT! I’d give it all to charity in my will.


----------



## DuckSucker (May 13, 2019)

A shitty ass clover said:


> I'd go full Timothy McVeigh.


Anybody suicidal who is also thinking about "revenge" or taking it out on other people would probably do this tbh. Elliot Rodger and every other mass shooter -- not even incels; people like Charlie Whitman, the muslim woman who shot up Google, people who get fired from their jobs, scorned lovers, it happens a lot. Most suicidal people arent thinking of other people though.  Maybe some of that is medicine, even if you blame other people for your actions or your state of mind, you realize that's kind of fucked up. A lot of times people, even if youre looking over the edge, or have your head across a train track, you think of how your actions would affect your family at the very least, or other people. Somebody has to clean up your mess. Even if you go somewhere else in a completely different state and jump off the Golden Gate or whatever there's someone who has to go out on a boat and scoop up your bloated corpse and is like "Damn look at this dumb motherfucker. What a worthless piece of shit."

I wouldnt say suicide is selfish but it is in a way very self centered. I would probably advocate for medically assisted suicide or like Futurama style suicide booths that cremate your body with the deed is done, I guess.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 13, 2019)

I'd start a trans advocacy organization, grow my profile until I could draw a large group of powerful people to a well-televised conference, show a poorly designed and paced PowerPoint (hello Papyrus font) of my descent into madness, then release a neurotoxin just after ripping my pants off to expose my hideous stink ditch.

Maybe I'd blow the place up just to hedge my bets.


----------



## Fek (May 13, 2019)

If this shit happened at 5ish, then how would you even know what normal felt like to be angry or..feel ways about it _at all_?

That's surely more horrifying to contemplate than just having an invertidick, don't you think?

Answering your question directly - I'd visit the folks with some semtex in my mangina, put on "Pussy Control" by Prince in the living room, dance around like a fag, and detonate on the high note.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 13, 2019)

Get AIDs
spread AIDS
Profit


----------



## Takodachi (May 13, 2019)

I'd kill my parents in the most painful and agonizing way before off-ing myself if they did that to me.


----------



## not william stenchever (May 13, 2019)

Nooses are simple and effective. Shooting yourself in the heart would also be fool proof but who wants to die with a giant chest wound? Shooting yourself in the head is effective so long as you can hit the fatal triangle. Right between the eyes, not angled up under your chin or against your temple. That's hollywood shit and one person was left blind and missing only part of their brain trying to kill themselves that way. I suppose purposely overdosing on heroin is an option but I am more knowledgeable about knots and guns than I am about heroin.


----------



## Ido (May 13, 2019)

Medicated said:


> This is a very oddly specific scenario you are proposing here.  I think you may need some sort of therapy.


Yeah looking at the thread where a family adopted 3 children and all are trans, at 5 am with no sleep, when feminizing them against their will or knowledge has lead to murders... my brain just decides to say fuck it and go for that shitpost lol. Plus I'm trans.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> Anybody suicidal who is also thinking about "revenge" or taking it out on other people would probably do this tbh. Elliot Rodger and every other mass shooter -- not even incels; people like Charlie Whitman, the muslim woman who shot up Google, people who get fired from their jobs, scorned lovers, it happens a lot. Most suicidal people arent thinking of other people though.  Maybe some of that is medicine, even if you blame other people for your actions or your state of mind, you realize that's kind of fucked up. A lot of times people, even if youre looking over the edge, or have your head across a train track, you think of how your actions would affect your family at the very least, or other people. Somebody has to clean up your mess. Even if you go somewhere else in a completely different state and jump off the Golden Gate or whatever there's someone who has to go out on a boat and scoop up your bloated corpse and is like "Damn look at this dumb motherfucker. What a worthless piece of shit."
> 
> I wouldnt say suicide is selfish but it is in a way very self centered. I would probably advocate for medically assisted suicide or like Futurama style suicide booths that cremate your body with the deed is done, I guess.



Of course it's self-centered.  It's my fucking life, my fucking body, and the only reason people clutch their pearls over the idea of someone offing themselves most of the time is that mewling, whining plea "But what about MEEEEE".  Fuck off.  If you had cared enough about my life to help me roll with or avoid all those other punches maybe you wouldn't need to tell me how much you care about me taking this last step.

I own me.  You do not own me.  If I decide I've had enough of absolutely everyone's shit and decide to punch my card, you have ZERO right to stop me.  Oh boo hoo you have to clean up the mess waah waah.  If disposing of a corpse bothers you, you're in the wrong line of work.


----------



## Crichax (May 13, 2019)

I would learn how to make a guillotine (you hear a cry of "DIY ethics" echo in the background) and use that to off myself. A nice method for instant, relatively painless death, since I am a pussy who would do ANYTHING to avoid pain.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 13, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I own me.  You do not own me.  If I decide I've had enough of absolutely everyone's shit and decide to punch my card, you have ZERO right to stop me.  Oh boo hoo you have to clean up the mess waah waah.  If disposing of a corpse bothers you, you're in the wrong line of work.


 
Bruh. I'm right there with you as far as 'my body, my choice' goes regarding suicide but.. lol, calm down. End of the day, who's going to stop a committed self-pwner?

 That's not to say that I think suicide is a good scenario for any given person, my stance on the matter is generally that if there's any conceivable chance that you could keep on living and die in a better emotional space than you're in right now, keep on hanging in there. No sense cutting off the opportunity to die in a warm bed surrounded by loved ones at a ripe old age unless you've done something that most people would kill you for to begin with. Kiddy fucker? Eat a bullet. Multiple murderer? Play in traffic. Other than that? Meh, you can probably improve your circumstances and die content, if not happy.

Back on topic: the objectively best way to commit suicide is a bag over the head and some nitrogen or other inert gas to send you off to dream land but I was under the impression we were talking about the best way to get revenge on a world gone Clown.


----------



## Punitive Castration (May 13, 2019)

I will admit that as a big grumpy terf I immediately slide into thinking of false flags... probably rob a maternity ward on Mother's Day and leave a long manifesto on my PC about how females need to pay for their cis privilege by gifting newborns to male transgenders, and that if they don't comply we'll all get dysphoria and do it by force.
Don't get me wrong I would try extremely hard not to actually put any babies in danger, that's not really the point of the plan.


----------



## Voltaire (May 13, 2019)

Hello FBI-chan. What definitely wouldn't happen is a glorious attempt at the high score purging the Earth with a high calibre fun stick.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Bruh. I'm right there with you as far as 'my body, my choice' goes regarding suicide but.. lol, calm down. End of the day, who's going to stop a committed self-pwner?



Tends to manifest more as "preventative measures" from what I understand.  Basically, if you end up on someone's radar as being somewhat likely to attempt, they'll throw plenty of roadblocks in front of (ironically) the more humane, painless and certain ways to do it (there are other distinctly less pleasant and on the whole less successful methods that will still be open to you).  Don't mistake this for people actually caring, though - they do this, this suicide prevention stuff, mostly to validate their worldview.  You wanting to end it all is a naked challenge to that worldview.  As far as the state's involvement goes, well, let's just say they've never liked it when someone damaged government property.



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> That's not to say that I think suicide is a good scenario for any given person, my stance on the matter is generally that if there's any conceivable chance that you could keep on living and die in a better emotional space than you're in right now, keep on hanging in there. No sense cutting off the opportunity to die in a warm bed surrounded by loved ones at a ripe old age unless you've done something that most people would kill you for to begin with. Kiddy fucker? Eat a bullet. Multiple murderer? Play in traffic. Other than that? Meh, you can probably improve your circumstances and die content, if not happy.



Possible, certainly, but likelihood varies from person to person.  Not every kind soul gets a happy ending.  And not every wicked one gets comeuppance.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 13, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> they'll throw plenty of roadblocks in front of (ironically) the more humane, painless and certain ways to do it



Nothing worth doing is easy, my friend.  Do you _really_ want it, or are you just trying to get my attention again, BECKY?????



> Possible, certainly, but likelihood varies from person to person.  Not every kind soul gets a happy ending.  And not every wicked one gets comeuppance.


Death reduces that likelihood to zero, s'all I'm saying.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 13, 2019)

A shitty ass clover said:


> I'd go full Timothy McVeigh.


You'd become my idol?


----------



## Jazz Cat Blini (May 13, 2019)

Let's assume I was mtf (I'm a cat, so it doesn't matter) but hypothetically speaking...

Drug said parents with ketamine and burn the family home down around their ears. Then enjoy the rest of my life sentence in lady-jail making dildos out of anything we can get our hands on and snatching a weave or two every now and again. Ultimately the monotony of incarceration takes it out of me, and I trade Shaniqua 20 Ramen soups and my shampoo to smother me with a pillow in my sleep at the ripe old age of 60. A belated suicide, but that still counts?


----------



## BenevolenceInDenial (May 13, 2019)

Not an_ime g_irl said:


> I'd just get aids and infect as many people as i can till i die.
> Call me the holy warrior, wielding my neopussy agains't the evil of forced transgenderism, skip all that is to gaze into the void and become the void itself at once, destroying yourself in the process.





ProgKing of the North said:


> Get AIDs
> spread AIDS
> Profit



You people do realise that there are real communities of AIDS-spreaders/worshippers who are most likely the terminal form of SJWs with self-destructive tendencies? Please reconsider.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (May 13, 2019)

Lioness said:


> That's easy to say when you don't have a festering crevice that you have to dilate on the daily and you're already crying just thinking about having to do it all over again every day for fucking _ever _and it never stops hurting, and you will never have sex without unholy stinking chunks of orange gunk falling out of it_._ Have you _seen_ a bad neo-vagina? Have you read what they go through after all that?



You don't _have to_ dilate on the daily.  

Yes, I have seen bad neovaginas.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

BenevolenceInDenial said:


> You people do realise that there are real communities of AIDS-spreaders/worshippers who are most likely the terminal form of SJWs with self-destructive tendencies? Please reconsider.


In this case the problem with AIDS is that it doesn't kill nearly fast enough.


----------



## BenevolenceInDenial (May 13, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> In this case the problem with AIDS is that it doesn't kill nearly fast enough.



Or not steadily enough. A slower, yet steadier method could suffice...
(god, this thread is fucking creepy, I hate it)


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 13, 2019)

BenevolenceInDenial said:


> You people do realise that there are real communities of AIDS-spreaders/worshippers who are most likely the terminal form of SJWs with self-destructive tendencies? Please reconsider.


There is a gene that people who survived the Black Death have that gives immunity to it. Naturally occurring it only affects Northern Europeans and Jews. So there's really nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BenevolenceInDenial (May 13, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> There is a gene that people who survived the Black Death have that gives immunity to it. Naturally occurring it only affects Northern Europeans and Jews. So there's really nothing wrong with it.



Now, I may not be an expert, but something tells me that's a false equation. That's like saying systemic inbreeding would develop resistance to retard.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (May 14, 2019)

Kill all the parents who are thinking about doing this to their children 
And then form a tranny right-wing death Squad that all dress like Eva Braun and
secure in existence four people and a future for white children


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 14, 2019)

morbidly-obese-steven said:


> I remember this one documentary god long time ago, where some horribly passing old poor trans woman tried to get vag surgery done (I think it was so long time ago it was illegal or some shit, like there was something going on with these people) by this borderline incompetent doctor and the other dude, who this person who got the surgery showed their neo-vagina, said it looked horrifying/nothing like vagina and that the dude later shat trough that brand new "vagina" because the doctor made a hole to the rectum and he was in pain and bad condition for some time and died soon after



Yes, but the real question is, is it safe to eat the discharge?



Spoiler: for the love of god, don't open this on a full stomach


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 14, 2019)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> Kill all the parents who are thinking about doing this to their children



Yeah but if you don't allow parents to troon out kids you can't kill them for wanting to troon out. You gotta defend the right of a parent to troon their kids similarly to defending people you don't agree with saying what they want.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 14, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yes, but the real question is, is it safe to eat the discharge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Empty stomach didn't help.  Dry heaves aren't much more fun than puking, honestly.  Christ, what is wrong with people?


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (May 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> i think you underestimate the seriousness of the situation
> 
> -your genitals are gone, you can never have sex
> -you are permanently infertile, you can never have a family
> ...


So we're assuming that I'm mentally 12 years old for the rest of my life? Then I'd probably be playing Pokemon or some shit, to be honest, not navel-gazing about my lost genitals. If they (by some miracle) didn't use puberty blockers and allowed my brain to mature enough to comprehend the damage that had been done to me, then yeah, I'd probably want to kms.


----------



## gun (May 17, 2019)

re-enact a poopoo peepee pepe guro comic


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 17, 2019)

Fek said:


> If this shit happened at 5ish, then how would you even know what normal felt like to be angry or..feel ways about it _at all_?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Reimer


----------



## Fek (May 17, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Reimer



Yeah, I'm familiar..the poor bastard. Still, I don't think his situation on its own should be used as a basis for what I was getting at. 

To be clear, I hope there is *never* enough cases/evidence to know what happens in my quoted post. Shit's child abuse of a rather high order.


----------



## Recoil (May 17, 2019)

I would become a monk, probably somewhere in Asia. I would use it as an excuse to begin meditating in earnest.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 18, 2019)

I like to think I would make myself a spokesperson against this trend of politically correct child abuse and make myself too loud for the usual suspects to silence. But it's really easy to pretend you can be strong enough to do that when you've never had to make such a choice so that's just a hope of mine that someone will do it.


----------



## CakeCutey (May 21, 2019)

Probably stab myself.
But, before I'd give my story to the public like @Alec Benson Leary.


----------



## MrTickles (May 21, 2019)

I imagine I'd have become the next large scale school shooter.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 20, 2020)

Like this:





Them _and_ me.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 20, 2020)

I'd do as much damage to the transtrender community as I possibly could. Go on as much media as I could, telling everyone I just did it for the attention, just like most kids these days are doing, that the troons are the ones majorly responsible for the LGBT backlash yadda yadda yadda. Troons are just a group of low effort trolls. Once I get cancelled by leftists, I Livestream my suicide, letting them know this is my  final act of tranny attention whoring.


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 20, 2020)

Why was this sissy fetish thread necroed?


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Mar 23, 2020)

I am still wondering *why *41% of transgender people commit suicide or at least try to? I mean, what do they hope to gain from that? Do they believe in something like reincarnation, so that for them, suicide is like clicking the "new game" button and throwing dice, hoping to be reborn as their preferred gender?


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Mar 23, 2020)

Being emasculated as a child warrants the manliest suicide method:

You get into your truck, and go for a drive to the countryside. You're going to be making a few stops on the way: first, the hardware store, to get 30m of sturdy rope and a cinder block. Second, the liquor store, to get liquor. You can make a third stop at the tobacconist if you're a smoker and grab your preferred smokable if you so choose - and why not even if you're not a smoker? It's your last day on Earth, after all. Now you make your way to the countryside, to a place of your choosing where you will not be disturbed. Feel free to stop for a spot of fishing or hiking, you're in no hurry.  Once you get your fill of outdoor recreation, seek out a secluded meadow with a sturdy oak. Drive your car up to the oak, and enjoy your drink and smoke. Once you're ready, tie the rope off to the strongest, most steadfast branch of the oak tree, and tie the other end into a tight noose. Put the noose on, and get into your truck. Start the truck, and if you're feeling like saving a hiker some trauma, call 911 - then drop the cinder block onto the gas pedal. You'll become a local legend, bewilder first-responders, and you'll be remembered as a crazy - the good kind - badass who got dealt a bad hand, the kind of legacy a real man deserves.

I paraphrased this method from an old black-comedy blog, if anyone knows the source, post a link. I think it's defunct now, though.


----------



## Monika H. (Mar 23, 2020)

The only True & Honest way to suicide and save honor


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 23, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I'd do as much damage to the transtrender community as I possibly could. Go on as much media as I could, telling everyone I just did it for the attention, just like most kids these days are doing, that the troons are the ones majorly responsible for the LGBT backlash yadda yadda yadda. Troons are just a group of low effort trolls. Once I get cancelled by leftists, I Livestream my suicide, letting them know this is my  final act of tranny attention whoring.


Pretty much that, yeah.

Do anything I can to become a celebrity.  Start a YouTube channel where I tell stories from my life.  Go on any podcast that'll have me.  Tell the world about my plight.  Debate with any vicious radical left internet celebrity that'll have me to make them expose how insane they are.  Prove time and time again how they focus entirely on the agenda, not the people, and how shitty and narcissistic those in the trans community truly are.


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Mar 23, 2020)

Keep it simple but poignant, one day at an HRT appointment or whatever with Mom, Dad and the good doctor you shoot them and yourself.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 23, 2020)

Depends on how badly I pass it's just the meat suit so I'll probably stick with it If I pass, otherwise I'll revert-still just a meatsuit.

Probably bitter about being infertile.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't think I'd off myself. I'd write a book, become an anti child-trooning activist, marry some guy who wouldn't mind my weird body and adopt a cute third world kid since I would have been rendered infertile.


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Nov 7, 2021)

Get 10000 hours on the game hatred and recreate the scene in minecraft


----------



## Jasper2K (Nov 11, 2021)

Air drop into china and give winnie the poo a visit.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Nov 11, 2021)

Scream about how lesbians are literal terrorists persecuting me.

Because they are. Those lumberjack flannel shirts are a crime.


----------

